# Cleveland Help



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody in Cleveland with a boss plow undercarriage help move a plow from a storage unit to my house. Please help. I've got couple of days to move the v plow. I just boufgt it and my truck is not set up for the boss. I will pay for your time Thanx


----------



## stunter2boy79 (Sep 26, 2005)

i have a buddy that has a boss plow setup. sure he could help maybe. send me ur number n ill pass it to him. were u at in the Cleveland area?


----------



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

All you Cleveland guys are selfish, if I would've asked for help back in 70's or 80's alot of guys would've answered the post trying to help, but anyway this must be the advanced era where nobody helps nobody, Everybody is for themselves. Thanx for the help.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

no reason to get upset. maybe guys dont have the time right now to help you out. but i will tell u there are a lot of good guys on this site from the cleveland area that have helped me out in a jam in the middle of a few storms. be it cover a site for me or help me dig out a truck.is there any other way of moving. put it on trailer or something. we do that all the time. if u cant find a truck then the trailer concept will work fine. good luck


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Will help. Im sending you a pm.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Hahaha...CHPlowing...you crack me up. 
You must not be from around here. Cleveland guys are always there to help out in a crunch. Especially Plowsite guys. 
We're known for our generosity in northern Ohio. How vague is it to post for help on Plowsite on a Tuesday night during dinner and expect there to be a handful of guys from Cleveland to not only see your post, but also have the time and a truck with a boss setup on it readily available. Hmm...odds aren't there for ya bud. 
Good luck with that attitude.


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

*I can help you out too...*

And Burkart's right, he has helped me out on short notice and I've never met the man. We've only spoken over the phone. So don't shortchange everyone bcuz nobody jumped. This isn't the Titanic. I'll send you a PM also, but some more info on the location of the storage site and in general maybe your home city as well. I'm a westsider and it would be hard to just say I can do it if you live in Painesville or Ashtabula.

KB


----------

